# Catahoula squirrel dog?



## TXRedTail (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm picking up a catahoula pup, want to put her on squirrels. Anybody had experience over this breed on squirrels?


----------



## Dbender (Nov 15, 2019)

Prob won't bark treed.


----------



## TXRedTail (Nov 15, 2019)

Dbender said:


> Prob won't bark treed.


Is this just their temperament? Not something you can train?


----------



## Dbender (Nov 15, 2019)

The ones I've had were super smart just didn't bark.  I wouldn't know how to train a dog to bark treed.  If a dog won't tree on their own I wouldn't fool with it as far as hunting squirrels.  Yours might tree, might not.  No telling until it gets a little older.  Good luck, I wouldn't push the pup with unrealistic expectations, you'll find out in time.


----------



## drahthaar (Nov 28, 2019)

My Drahthaar doesn't bark unless it sees the squirrel, but with a GPS collar you can still hunt em.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 28, 2019)

There's a good book called "Squirrel Dog Basics" by Dave Osborne.
Gives info on the many breeds of dogs that are used on squirrels,plus training instructions and much more.

Catahoulas are in there.


----------



## TXRedTail (Dec 1, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> There's a good book called "Squirrel Dog Basics" by Dave Osborne.
> Gives info on the many breeds of dogs that are used on squirrels,plus training instructions and much more.
> 
> Catahoulas are in there.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll pick up a copy.


----------



## mtcur (Dec 1, 2019)

Would not be my first choice for a tree dog but I have heard of Dachshund and German Shepherds that made good squirrel dogs. If it does not work out you can always take up hog hunting. You never know until you try.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hunted with a close friend that owned one, she would bark treed. Really smart dog but I’ll tempered. She had a tendency snap at a stranger if they tried to handle her.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 4, 2019)

I've had several Catahoula dogs that we would coonhunt at night and Squirrel hunt during the day. I never had a problem with one not barking myself they are very smart dogs. Like ruger#3 was saying mine were also ill tempered toward a stranger and strange dogs


----------



## TXRedTail (Dec 4, 2019)

rigderunner said:


> I've had several Catahoula dogs that we would coonhunt at night and Squirrel hunt during the day. I never had a problem with one not barking myself they are very smart dogs. Like ruger#3 was saying mine were also ill tempered toward a stranger and strange dogs


That gives me optimism. I can tell shes got a nose on her already. I've done some drags with a turkey neck and tied them up in a tree. She's picked it up and gets up on the tree and wines not quite barking yet. I've got a squirrel carcass I'm going to continue doing this with. I appreciate your feedback it's good to know!


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 4, 2019)

TXRedTail said:


> That gives me optimism. I can tell shes got a nose on her already. I've done some drags with a turkey neck and tied them up in a tree. She's picked it up and gets up on the tree and wines not quite barking yet. I've got a squirrel carcass I'm going to continue doing this with. I appreciate your feedback it's good to know!


Stick with it and she will make a fine hound. How old is she?


----------



## TXRedTail (Dec 4, 2019)

rigderunner said:


> Stick with it and she will make a fine hound. How old is she?


Shes 10 weeks old


----------



## Dbender (Dec 4, 2019)

No need to waste time with drags.  If the dog is smart you are creating more of a problem you'll have a hard time correcting later.  Take the pup everywhere with you around strange people and dogs.  Teach it manners and take it to woods with lots of sq.  Training is a really simple process if you put the time in.  
 The only reason a dog is snappy towards strangers is poor socialization/training. It is not a breed trait.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 4, 2019)

Dbender said:


> No need to waste time with drags.  If the dog is smart you are creating more of a problem you'll have a hard time correcting later.  Take the pup everywhere with you around strange people and dogs.  Teach it manners and take it to woods with lots of sq.  Training is a really simple process if you put the time in.
> The only reason a dog is snappy towards strangers is poor socialization/training. It is not a breed trait.



I've had several of these dogs and have been around plenty of people. They are naturally gritty dogs. I had a big male dog that killed two others one night on the tree at 7 years old. We had hunted him his whole life with other dogs and people he was always a little I'll but that night showed the true colors. needless to say I quit hunting him that night


----------



## nix03 (Dec 4, 2019)

We have one and she has no problem barking. When she was a puppy my son took her everywhere with us, she has never offered to bite a dog or person.
She is all about herding.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 5, 2019)

Mine will tree em and catch em sometimes .... they are one person dogs a lot of times


----------



## Kanook (Dec 5, 2019)

My girl waits for the squirrels to come to her.


----------



## killerv (Dec 5, 2019)

we sure miss our catahoula, smart as a whip and quite the cat killer too. Would tree ever squirrel she'd come across, just wouldn't bark.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 6, 2019)

Yea my gyp that I got was raised with a Tom cat we named Crockett ( he had a ring tail )  He whipped her when they were young , she never messed with him . He went “tommin” around and disappeared.   We’ve tried to replace him she kills every one we bring home after 3 we quit trying


----------



## ken w (Dec 13, 2019)

That particular breed of cur is best know for hog dogs, but they usually tree squirrels as well.


----------



## ken w (Dec 13, 2019)

(known), sorry...


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2019)

The catahoula makes an exceptional cow dog. It is a multipurpose dog that excels at more than one activity


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 13, 2019)

Had one a couple years ago. Had some real good traits and hunt in her but... was real queer acting around my other dogs . Ended up giving her to a guy that hunted solo. Made a decent dog for him


----------

